# Booting 11th gen CPU on ASUS Prime B560-Plus Motherboard



## rrsum (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm in the process of updating one of my FreeBSD computers with new hardware.  The motherboard is an ASUS Prime B560-Plus. By mistake I added an i7-10700KF CPU (no onboard graphics), so I added a cheap video card and all that seems to work fine. The OS is on an NVMe drive and there are many other disks supporting a database.  In rearranging some servers, I decideed to replace the CPU with a i5-11600K and use the CPU/motherboard graphics (which only supports a simple text console).  The motherboard has the latest BIOS, but it will not boot the new i5 CPU.  I can see the BIOS, and it shows all the disks, but it does not show the NMVe drive bootable, and it will not boot the 13.0 install memory stick.  It starts to boot, but theen hangs early in the process.  I saw an earlier thread on this issue, but was not clear to me about the outcome.  Has anyone successfully booted this CPU/motherboard combination?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 21, 2021)

rrsum said:


> … an earlier thread …



Do you have the link, or distinctive keywords that can be sought?



rrsum said:


> … will not boot the 13.0 install memory stick. It starts to boot, but theen hangs early …



Can you provide a photograph?

Thanks


----------



## rrsum (Nov 21, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> Do you have the link, or distinctive keywords that can be sought?



Sorry, should have included that.  Here it is:


> https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/kernel-locks-up-while-booting-installer.82583/


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 21, 2021)

Thanks.

Semi-technical

Partly re: <https://forums.freebsd.org/members/grahamperrin.35084/#profile-post-3113> I'm tracking this via:

FreeBSD bug 255073 – boot (UEFI): loader: copy_staging: no progress beyond EFI framebuffer information
Near the tail of that bug, comment 21 leads indirectly to two commits:

<https://cgit.freebsd.org/src/commit/?id=6032b6ba9596927aba15a8004ade521a593a7d58> in _main_ i.e. FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT (2021-08-25)
<https://cgit.freebsd.org/src/commit/?id=caaf4ae21e0600844aa723f87c57dcff37c27a39&h=stable/13> in _stable/13_ (2021-10-01).



rrsum said:


> … not clear to me about the outcome. …



I'm not sure how to interpret _u-boot_ -related <https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=255073#c23> (2021-10-27), let's assume that the fix is otherwise good; is suitably broad-ranging in terms of supported hardware.


In simple terms

If installers for 13.0-STABLE and 14.0-CURRENT can boot your hardware, and if installers for 13.0-RELEASE can not boot your hardware, then (I reckon) it's reasonable to assume that you're affected by one of the linked bugs; and that *a fix will be in 13.1-RELEASE*.



grahamperrin said:


> 13.1-RELEASE estimated _some time in early 2022_ at <https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=255979#c17>.
> 
> <https://www.freebsd.org/releases/13.1R/schedule/> for an official release schedule does not yet exist.


----------



## rrsum (Nov 21, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> If installers for 13.0-STABLE and 14.0-CURRENT can boot your hardware, and if installers for 13.0-RELEASE can not boot your hardware, then (I reckon) it's reasonable to assume that you're affected by one of the linked bugs; and that *a fix will be in 13.1-RELEASE*.


Thanks for the update.  Much appreciated. I'll go back to the 10th gen CPU and wait for 13.1.  I have to get the server on line.


----------

